# Lyft deactivated my driver account due to an allegation



## vectorViridian (May 6, 2017)

Just as the title states, my driver account has been temporarily deactivated because someone from October 3rd, 2017 said I ran over their foot. This of course did not happen, I always wait for everyone to be well clear of the vehicle before I drive off. This is simply someone trying to make money, they even apparently claimed no injury whatsoever. Since Lyft has been my primary source of income for awhile being in between things at the moment, this is a bit of a problem. At any rate, I've done what Lyft asked and sent pics of my vehicle showing no damage, and asked to be reinstated as soon as possible. It really kills me because I'm a 4.8 star, 2k+ ride driver and I've been had nothing but good things to say about Lyft, and almost all positive experiences with pax on rides. I'm just not really sure what to do here.


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Nothing you can do guilty whenever a pax says something period. Uber and Lyft treat their drivers like crap: queue the Travis Kalanick shat all over Uber Driver guy video. They worship the pax. If you think of their strategy it makes perfect sense. They want to retai customers because they have this pie in the sky idea they are going to concur the world and get rid of all drivers when this self driving car crap comes around. Fat chance but sooner or later s competitor will step in who actually ubderstands the driver and demolish uber and lyft once they cant pay back the tens of billions they owe and are losing. Could be another driver who got kicked off lyft or getting back at you. Weve all been deactivated. Its uber / lyft way of telling you they hate you.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

dannyg1 said:


> Nothing you can do guilty whenever a pax says something period. Uber and Lyft treat their drivers like crap: queue the Travis Kalanick shat all over Uber Driver guy video. They worship the pax. If you think of their strategy it makes perfect sense. They want to retai customers because they have this pie in the sky idea they are going to concur the world and get rid of all drivers when this self driving car crap comes around. Fat chance but sooner or later s competitor will step in who actually ubderstands the driver and demolish uber and lyft once they cant pay back the tens of billions they owe and are losing. Could be another driver who got kicked off lyft or getting back at you. Weve all been deactivated. Its uber / lyft way of telling you they hate you.


I got deactivated on Lyft the week before Christmas for allegedly calling someone a "n word". Eventually got reactivated.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> I got deactivated on Lyft the week before Christmas for allegedly calling someone a "n word". Eventually got reactivated.


I bet you put the fear of god in that toad hahaha


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> I bet you put the fear of god in that toad hahaha


Yep. I was off for a month anyway.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> I got deactivated on Lyft the week before Christmas for allegedly calling someone a "n word". Eventually got reactivated.


You called the guy a nerd? Did he look like Steve Urkel?


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You called the guy a nerd? Did he look like Steve Urkel?


Lol you know it wasn't nerd


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

vectorViridian said:


> Just as the title states, my driver account has been temporarily deactivated because someone from October 3rd, 2017 said I ran over their foot. This of course did not happen, I always wait for everyone to be well clear of the vehicle before I drive off. This is simply someone trying to make money, they even apparently claimed no injury whatsoever. Since Lyft has been my primary source of income for awhile being in between things at the moment, this is a bit of a problem. At any rate, I've done what Lyft asked and sent pics of my vehicle showing no damage, and asked to be reinstated as soon as possible. It really kills me because I'm a 4.8 star, 2k+ ride driver and I've been had nothing but good things to say about Lyft, and almost all positive experiences with pax on rides. I'm just not really sure what to do here.


It's called "heresay."

https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-for-utterly-insane-"intoxication".225692/#post-3475320


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

vectorViridian said:


> I ran over their foot.
> 
> I've done what Lyft asked and sent pics of my vehicle showing no damage


What damage could your car possibly sustain running over someone's foot?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Oct 3rd? And they are just now complaining about it? Sounds like an easy defense.

Unfortunately you are dealing with either U or L, and (as you are finding out the hard way) neither of them truly give a shyt about the driver.

The best you can hope for is to emotionally plead with them about how you are innocent, jump thru their hoops, and hope they reinstate you in 48-72 hours. Good luck. Let us know how it plays out.

PS: from now on when pax ask you which you like better, be honest and say Neither, they are both evil.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Nothing like a Lyft rider


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

WettDreams said:


> Nothing like a Lyft rider


Lyft accepts EBT in CA, you know..


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft accepts EBT in CA, you know..


Wtf


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Do they really?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Oct 3rd? And they are just now complaining about it? Sounds like an easy defense.
> 
> Unfortunately you are dealing with either U or L, and (as you are finding out the hard way) neither of them truly give a shyt about the driver.
> 
> ...


There's a thing scammers do that they rack up medical bills "after an accident" and to try and pay them off; sue whoever "hurt" them even though at the time of the accident they were ae okay at check by doctor. Think months, and some times up to a year later of gathering false medical bills. Be it physically therapeutic care, ect

Happened to my dad. Got sued for a little over 80k. My dads lawyer Turned it around and my father ended up getting paid for his medical bills sustained in the mutual crash since our P.i gathered video of the scammer doing activities she shouldn't have been able to do "with her injuries"


----------



## vectorViridian (May 6, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> What damage could your car possibly sustain running over someone's foot?


This is what I'd like to know, but Lyft told me to take pics of all 4 sides of the car and send it. I've since pleaded my case in another email to Lyft, but they've said nothing for days. Drove for Uber today, and it was actually pretty awesome. Good job Lyft, you're giving Uber more drivers all the time, genius.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> Lol you know it wasn't nerd


I called him a stupid watermelon eating nerd. Referred to him in third person as "you people" and told him "listen here nerd go back where you came from you don't belong in my White Prius".

I think the main thing was me telling him "not to get any of his nerdiness on my seats" and to "refrain from stealing anything including my aux cord".

I'm sure he went home to play SWTOR in tears.


----------



## The Uber Boomer (Jan 29, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft accepts EBT in CA, you know..


Oh my goodness, no. Please say it isn't true. LOL


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

vectorViridian said:


> This is what I'd like to know, but Lyft told me to take pics of all 4 sides of the car and send it. I've since pleaded my case in another email to Lyft, but they've said nothing for days. Drove for Uber today, and it was actually pretty awesome. Good job Lyft, you're giving Uber more drivers all the time, genius.


Yea that's why I strictly drive Uber


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> It's called "heresay."
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated-for-utterly-insane-"intoxication".225692/#post-3475320


Your avatar annoys the heck out of me


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Your avatar annoys the heck out of me


You and four billion other people.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> You and four billion other people.


Lol


----------



## vectorViridian (May 6, 2017)

Still no word from Lyft, nothing at all, after 4 days. Honestly I could probably file a lawsuit and win, since they have literally nothing on me, and they're taking away one of my only sources of gainful employment. Lyft has changed from being this nice company to basically the devil in my mind overnight. Meanwhile Uber continues to be pretty decent.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Your not really a employee of them so good luck finding a attorney that will take that on.

Yep Uber is the best of the two


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

...how would running over someone's foot damage your vehicle?

Btw Ive been accused of the same before, but I beat them to the punch so nothing happened


----------



## vectorViridian (May 6, 2017)

Adieu said:


> ...how would running over someone's foot damage your vehicle?
> 
> Btw Ive been accused of the same before, but I beat them to the punch so nothing happened


How exactly did you beat them to the punch? Please explain, I'm curious. Also, I only took pics of the car to show lack of damage because that's what Lyft told me to do. It seemed absurd to me too, but at this stage I'm thinking Lyft is just absurd all around.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

vectorViridian said:


> How exactly did you beat them to the punch? Please explain, I'm curious. Also, I only took pics of the car to show lack of damage because that's what Lyft told me to do. It seemed absurd to me too, but at this stage I'm thinking Lyft is just absurd all around.


I reported them for being wannabe extortionist scammers


----------



## vectorViridian (May 6, 2017)

Adieu said:


> I reported them for being wannabe extortionist scammers


Heh, nice. Glad it worked for you. Lyft has finally gotten back to me, stating that there was no damage to the car (big surprise), and my driver account is reactivated. They asked if I'd reported this to my insurance company, and that they would have a Lyft insurance person get in contact with me. Since there was no accident, damage or injury of any kind, of course I haven't reported it to my insurance company. They said I could start driving with them as soon as I'm able, but to be honest, I'd rather drive for Uber. Well played, Lyft :_)


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Yep just do Uber


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Do both. Take the best ride at the time.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Seems everyone is getting deactivated


----------



## Warren Perkins (Apr 13, 2018)

I got kicked out a few days ago for alledgently safety reason which wasnt true how u got yours reinstated?


----------



## vectorViridian (May 6, 2017)

Warren Perkins said:


> I got kicked out a few days ago for alledgently safety reason which wasnt true how u got yours reinstated?


They asked me to take pics of my car and send my insurance info, as well as tell my side of the story. It took several days, but after that I was able to drive with Lyft again. I've since switched to mostly driving for Uber, since it's simply way better financially.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I caugbt two minors and refused to give them the ride. I immediately had lyft call me, and I reported the miners.
A little while later I picked up another passenger and after I dropped them off Lyft logged me out.They wouldn't let me sign back on and they stated somebody reported me for refusing a service animal.
I had Lyft call me back again and they told me that I would be deactivated until it was an investigation I told them they know it was these young girls but they wouldn't do anything about it 2 hours later they reactivated my account.


----------

